# sump pipe



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

hello guys

i m thinking of doing a sump for my 34g tank i m going to use a 10g tank as a sump. i have a 1200l/h (approx 300g/h) power head. for this power head what is the size of pipe i have to use to balance the input and output for the tank.


----------



## ashaf22789 (Apr 16, 2011)

Id go at least 1'' for a standpipe or 1.25'' if its through the back of the tank.

If you want my opinion you should drill 2 holes in the bottom of the tank, make an overflow box and run a ""herbie" drain. Heres a link explaining it. Its quiet and reliable. I had one on my old reef tank and it never failed. I also had it adjusted to make ZERO noise!

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69372

They also have a calculator somewhere on the website to estimate a drain size.


----------



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

i have done my pvc overflow system. But the problem is when i start the siphone it starts but after power is out for more than half an hour or so. The siphone does not start. I have to suck the air from the check value. I will post the pictures can you guys tell me are there any flaws in the design

https://picasaweb.google.com/shriraj.kulkarni/Overflow?authkey=Gv1sRgCI3Dyum1w6qBsAE#


----------



## ashaf22789 (Apr 16, 2011)

What you can do is on the top of the overflow, drill a small hole in the pvc and silicone in a piece of airline tubing. Run the tubing to either a power head or an aqualifter pump to keep the siphon going.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...RQbGTb32IdT3gAeV9ejKBA&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQ8wIwAA#
This is a link to the aqua lifter.


----------

